# So long Blighty!



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Good evening one and all,

We are resting up here at th CC site in Folkstone ready for the 6am Euro train in the morning 

We will be stopping in Asten, Netherlands at a great Stellplatz for 2 nights before heading off to Germany for a couple of months. Looking forward to some Christmas Markets then we head down to Spain until next April.

Website is up and running again 

http://deanandangela.co.uk/2014/10/26/26th-october-2014-ready-for-the-off/

Regards

Dean


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Have a good time Dean, we'll see you at La Manga. We will be there about 15th. Dec and I think you are arriving Christmas eve. Frank

Got it wrong again you can look out for me if you will be there on 13th. Frank


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi Frank,

Good to hear from you. We get to La Manga on the 13th December. We will definitely have a drink and chat this year.

Dean


----------

